# 2Cool Gathering, Texas City Dike, October 15th



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Who's up for a gathering? Maybe a little fishin' that morning or some bank fishing and then get together out at the end across from where the old pier used to be for lunch and bs'ing? Some grilled poppers and pop the tops off a few too? It's been a while and the dike is really nice these days. Just no glass and no bon fires. We could even have a $10 big fish pot and donate the proceeds to Shriners or some other worthy cause. Sound off if you can make it.

http://2coolfishing.com/tshirts/ T-Shirts are now available to order


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Will be in Cozumel as that day is my b-day. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in.....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

as of right now, I'll probably be in Surfside on the 15th.

if that changes (and likely it will), I'll make it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Should be perfect for a norther to blow in with 40 mph winds and 15 degrees outside... put a sticky on it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If im off Im there.Sounds good Mont thanks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

InfamousJ said:


> Should be perfect for a norther to blow in with 40 mph winds and 15 degrees outside... put a sticky on it.


If it brings rain with it, then that's a good thing.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gonna be a lot of rock walkers out there......flounder time at the dike...grill some!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The bull red run should be in full swing then too, Ed.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I will try to make that one Mont.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll put it on my calendar, see what happens..


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good excuse to unleash the Jeeps. I'm marking my calendar.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kilgore Rangers vs. Arkansas Baptist in Little Rock. Y'all have fun. :brew:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:texasflag The 2cool "TC Dike-O-Rama". :texasflag :smile:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

NO ATV's on the dikes beach fronts


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Can't make this one. Ya'll have fun! :cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

If I survive Sharkathon, we might try and make it down that morning. We have a T-ball game that afternoon so it might be ify!


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*sounds good...*

count me in....


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

If I'm not in port Mansfield i will show up


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Barring a Hurricane I will stop by for a while to chat and drink a couple.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm out I'm fishin a tourney.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

We're there!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm in also.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

hat dam im so xcited ill be at the dike that sat finally ill get to be at a 2cool gathering--wooo hooo


----------



## ClayW (Aug 20, 2011)

If I'm still working on the island, I'll be there


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am working on some shirts for the gathering. Nothing fancy, but something close to a Haines beefy T with a front pocket and the logo on the front and back. I have plenty of stickers already. The normal weather for this date are lows in the 60's and high's in the lower 80's. It usually doesn't rain, but if it does, it will be welcomed at this point.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Sounds good*

looks like it is a baseball-free weekend too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*lol*



InfamousJ said:


> Should be perfect for a norther to blow in with 40 mph winds and 15 degrees outside... put a sticky on it.


We are outdoorsmen not ballerinas ,J do you have tickets to the opera that evening lol.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

count me in.



InfamousJ said:


> Should be perfect for a norther to blow in with 40 mph winds and 15 degrees outside... put a sticky on it.


the weather was great last year when we were at sam's beach in october.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Someone got 110.. I'm thinkin about crashin this party with my looper and marshall stacks, along with a couple axe's...:brew:


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> We are outdoorsmen not ballerinas ,J do you have tickets to the opera that evening lol.


 Glad nature has been good to you and you finally got some balls, even if they have`nt dropped yet. Be aware of what you get into or Rusty S. will make you rue the day.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotta work that day....bike ride the weekend before and out of town the weekend after locked me in for that day.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good. Hope to make another one.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Should be able to make it. Time will tell.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Vitamin Sea and I are going to try to make this one.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

If im off ill be there


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I heard from the person doing the shirts, and I should have something finalized by Monday, with the cutoff for orders around the 28th. They will be delivered to the gathering. 

BTW, I didn't realize the FWE had a tourney that same day but I am sticking with Oct. 15th as our date. It's just about impossible to find any date that doesn't have a conflict somewhere for someone.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll make it


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll try and get down there. Hopefully, I can make it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be there, unless y'all can gather enough money to pay me not to show up.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

I've got a dollar!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be smmmmooooooook'n - Bayou Fest Cook-off . . . wg


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Count Me, Robbie and Aggie Blue in unless something bad comes up.....any Dog friendly lodging nearby?.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I'll be there, unless y'all can gather enough money to pay me not to show up.


I'll pass the hat.
Just kidding, Elaine! 

I will be there if some of you want to PM me your phone numbers. I don't want another incident like at Sargent where I drove an hour and a half one way and didn't find anyone at the meeting point on the beach. Then found out later that several folks were still down there, we just didn't recognize each other........or maybe those boogers were just hiding from me? hwell:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll be there, unless y'all can gather enough money to pay me not to show up.


A goddess who is two-thirds evil. How bad can you be.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

I wanna go!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bull Red said:


> I'll pass the hat.
> Just kidding, Elaine!
> 
> I will be there if some of you want to PM me your phone numbers. I don't want another incident like at Sargent where I drove an hour and a half one way and didn't find anyone at the meeting point on the beach. Then found out later that several folks were still down there, we just didn't recognize each other........or maybe those boogers were just hiding from me? hwell:


This one ain't gonna be like that one was. This one will be at the end of the TCD where the turnaround is and I will have my white pop up set up and will probably have my skiff with me. There's plenty of good fishin' right around there, either from land or boat and the ramps are all up and working on both sides of the dike. I plan to get there at 10:30 and hang out until 2:30 or so that afternoon, maybe later. I will be taking some pictures and posting explicit directions some time next week. There's plenty of room to spread out down there and it's got the best view of anywhere on the dike.

If anyone wants to get there earlier and hold down the fort, great. Same goes if you want to stay all night too. This is just a fun get together, one that hasn't been done in over 3 years, and one we will probably turn into a twice a year event.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good, Mont.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

legal to stay the night now?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

They do all the time now. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

would be nice to go. Wish we could have a few gatherings around this way. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm liking the sound of it. i'm 12 miles or so by boat. if i can get the boss to agree, we're there.

if i go, i'll bring the old smokey and some hot dog fixings.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Count me in !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Shirts are available for ordering
http://2coolfishing.com/tshirts/
Steve is going to bring them to the gathering if you want to pick them up there. He will also have hats, towels, and maybe some fancy shirts available too.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

U want me to order some signs Mont?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

V-Bottom said:


> U want me to order some signs Mont?


whatever makes you happy, Ed.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

If you want a shirt to be delivered to the TCD gathering I need the order in by September 28th......if you want a name embroidered on it I need the order in and paid for by Spetember 23rd.
Feel free to email with any questions or to place orders [email protected]

Thanks
Steve


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like im off that weekend and ill be there. What time is it kicking off?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

10:30 to 2:30 are the ofishial times, but everyone is welcomed to get there early or stay late. The meeting point is the very end of the dike, where the turn around is. Everyone is welcome, and you can ride your bike, your trike, your truck or car. Shoot, you can even hitchhike. It's family rated, kid friendly, pet friendly, and you can stop by after fishing if you are fishing that morning.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gonna try and make this one.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Brilliant idea,, ( in the Guinness beer guy accent) I will be there if I'm off


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im gonna be down in South Padre with my cousin, hopefully hammering out a Texas Slam or I would be there. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Who's making the Grasshoppers? Guess me, good deal Mont, Tina and me will make it. I'll put in $10 for fishing and another $10 on Txgoddess not showing up, luv ya Elane







.... What are the shirts go'in fer?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Chazz1007 said:


> Who's making the Grasshoppers? Guess me, good deal Mont, Tina and me will make it. I'll put in $10 for fishing and another $10 on Txgoddess not showing up, luv ya Elane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only need to gather another $9,990.00. Otherwise, I'll be there. Make extra grasshoppers. I like them thangs.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Was able to reschedule my trip down that way, count me in.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We in..............!


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in as well and I can trailer my Pitt to cook on just lemme know in advance


----------



## newguy56 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be there barring any catastrophies...


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

See yall there!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm planning on it! Ummmmmmm......grasshoppers by Chazz...oh yeah.
I'll bring something, I just don't know what it is yet. Good times acomin'.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Jealous, have to work that day.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in,will be at the in-laws and was gonna try and catch some Bulls anyhow.Wish I would have seen the shirt post earlier.Guess these dang birds got in my way.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope to be at Caplen staying the week end at a beach house it sounds like a good time to hang with some 2coolers I know and meet some 2coolers I have read often, but never meet. I'll try to bring some fresh bait for slinging!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

If any of y'all are heading back to the Island after the gathering. The music will be rocking until 10PM over at the West End Marina in Sea Isle stop on by! Event benefits Shriners Hospitals for Children.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=367456


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Mont said:


> It's family rated, kid friendly, pet friendly, and you can stop by after fishing if you are fishing that morning.


Oh cool...this is what I was wondering about. 
Do a lot of people bring their kids? I've got my girls (ages 6 & 2) with me that weekend and I'd love to come, but I'm also hoping there are other kids going for mine to meet/play with.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kids have long been a mainstay of 2cool gatherings. The more the merrier. Please bring a PFD for them to wear.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be bringing my boat..I plan on gettin some fresh fish. :biggrin:


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Good thought Mont... I was just thinking about the last one we had at the dike. I'm in.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

REELING 65 said:


> I will be bringing my boat..I plan on gettin some fresh fish. :biggrin:


Same plan here. I will be in the skiff that morning wetting a line. There's a whole bunch of good fishing areas all around the dike.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I plan to be there with a couple friends. Probably hit the Dike for a few hours then head out to the Redfish tourney for some live music, and maybe Sam's beach for a while. Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I plan to be there with a couple friends. *Probably hit the Dike for a few hours then head out to the Redfish tourney for some live music,* and maybe Sam's beach for a while. Sounds like an awesome day!


Thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

It looks like we are finally going to be able to come to a 2cool gathering. We are debating if we will ride down on the bike. Can't wait to meet some 2coolers!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry guy's and gal's I and Tina have to bow out, fishing a tourney Sat.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Alrighty then, here's my plan for Saturday.....

I will be at the City Cafe at 0800. From there I'll go to the range for an hour or so to release some pent up hostilities so that I'll be good and mellow at the gathering.









After that I'll make my way out to the end of the dike to meet up with the gang. This will likely put me there in the 1030 to 1100 time frame, give or take....

Anyone wanting to meet me for breakfast and/or shootin' would be extremely welcome!









Lookin' forward to the day!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mont said:


> Same plan here. I will be in the skiff that morning wetting a line. There's a whole bunch of good fishing areas all around the dike.


I know it!...I have caught some winners just a little distance away. :biggrin:
I will be hitting the dike early. I am scheduled to go to the dentist. Must depart early..been waiting a while for this.
It's either I drag the Robalo down there...or the row boat.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*I'm Gonna Try*

I am going to try to be there. If I am, I will be at the end of the dike, up on top in the turn-a-round with a black truck hooked to a KZ Jag Travel trailer. Who know's, may have a pot of gumbo going. Just saying!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If everyone will tie a little yellow ribbon on their antennas or somewhere else conspicuous, it will make finding one another a bit easier. I will be in a black Dodge 4X4 LWB with a 16' Lowe skiff behind it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate work. Have fun, be safe!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish I could be there but it's my nieces birthday. I might try to make it out there later in the evening.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> If everyone will tie a little yellow ribbon on their antennas or somewhere else conspicuous, it will make finding one another a bit easier.


I dont have one...can we just tie it on the truck antenna? :smile:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> I dont have one...can we just tie it on the truck antenna? :smile:


Just tie it around the spare tire on that old Model T truck of yours and we will probably recognize you, Steve  At least no one can use the weather for an excuse not to come this time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I just got my new t-shirts in from salt and they look great. 

I hope everyone can at least stop by for a little while and say hello tomorrow. Don't forget about the no glass rule down there either.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

how long is this going on tomorrow. I have to work till 3PM.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow hopefully around 2pm to about 1am. I'll check to see if I have some yellow ribbon. I will be there with my paw-in-law and dumb-Axx sister, somewhere towards the end of the tcd. White Toyota Tundra extended cab with green generator, lights, and most likely a coors light in my hand. 

Look forward to saying hello. :cheers:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

rusty2009 said:


> how long is this going on tomorrow. I have to work till 3PM.


Should be going good about then. Stop on by.

If you see a bunch of folks standing around drinking, eating, being merry, talking alot (waving their arms around) You should be in the right spot! 

My wife and I plan to fish a while tomorrow morning, then look for a place to park the truck and trailer and saunter on over.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We are heading that way, shortly. The fish don't stand a chance


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I just looked at my patient schedule for tomorrow and it looks like I am going to be cancelled. Hopefully I will be able to make it out that way after 3pm. I have yet to make it to a gathering but I am feeling lucky on this one.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Where's the driving rain and the bitter cold? I may make it out there after I get some rat killin' done.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The sciatic nerve is at it again. Not gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Gig'em (Jul 5, 2007)

I will have my Aggie flag on the truck


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

will be passing through the dike Sat afternoon ...launching from the end ramp....enroute for a night run to the north jetty..........gonna kill a few red drums............black dodge pulling a 29'Grady white with 4- 48" flouresent lights on the roof and 24 rods up there too.......d law Liberty,Tx


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sitting across from Sansom boat ramp with the fil.Bout3 beers into it and not a bite yet.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a good time, good seeing everyone again!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

some of y'all ain't right in the head


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ShadMan said:


> Had a good time, good seeing everyone again!


Should of got more of that chevy truck behind them it really looked good.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Had a good time, good seeing everyone again!


Like peas and carrots. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Had a good time, good seeing everyone again!


Snappy's gon' be jealous! :bounce::biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Snappy's gon' be jealous! :bounce::biggrin:


nawwww... you can see all four of their hands in this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good seeing some of the old timers there and some of the new ones! :biggrin:

Congrats Mount Mont for winning the trout tourney! :smile:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

It was great meeting everyone Saturday. We had a really good time!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

No nothing...in fact...we'd rather you weren't even here...but since you are, they's a fine line you'll walk! :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i had a good time, as i have at all 2cool gatherings, and it was good to meet a few 2coolers i had not met previously.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mastercylinder said:


> i had a good time, as i have at all 2cool gatherings, and it was good to meet a few 2coolers i had not met previously.


Your typing is a lot more dignified than your hand shake...young man! :biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

had to work unexpectedly, hate that i missed it.


----------

